

Data Scientist: a Unicorn? - kiyoto
http://blog.treasure-data.com/post/29496343559/data-scientist-a-unicorn

======
toomuchcoffee
_How many statistician do you know who has heard of Dependency Injection?_

Yet another incredibly poor litmus test for assessing one's suitability as a
data scientist, engineer, or anything else.

